# Got my first espresso machine...



## Bbatch (Oct 24, 2015)

Mildly giddy by the fact I've got my first espresso machine. It's a refurbed Giggia Classic I bought of someone on this site and must say I've loving it already! So good (yet so dangerous) to be able to make it at home!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Excellent > grinder too? what you feeding it ( coffee i mean )


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice 1


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Bbatch said:


> Mildly giddy by the fact I've got my first espresso machine. It's a refurbed Giggia Classic I bought of someone on this site and must say I've loving it already! *So good (yet so dangerous) to be able to make it at home!*


It's not worth losing sleep over.

Congrats!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Vieux Clou said:


> It's not worth losing sleep over.
> 
> Congrats!


Bit harsh, considering the difference between a Classic and a jar of instant is insane (if used with quality, fresh beans and a good grinder). Though I think the op might be loosing sleep if they get all excited and empty the tank!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Bit harsh, considering the difference between a Classic and a jar of instant is insane (if used with quality, fresh beans and a good grinder). Though I think the op might be loosing sleep if they get all excited and empty the tank!


he was referring to the 'so dangerous' bit


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Fevmeister said:


> he was referring to the 'so dangerous' bit


Depends if it's wired up right, or the earth wire has been put back on the top plate


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Bbatch said:


> Mildly giddy by the fact I've got my first espresso machine. It's a refurbed Giggia Classic I bought of someone on this site and must say I've loving it already! So good (yet so dangerous) to be able to make it at home!


Congrats on your new purchase loads of info and knowledgable people on here you can tap into wont be long and you be helping others out. Grinder and beans next thing for you to get onto if not done already.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Depends if it's wired up right, or the earth wire has been put back on the top plate


Haha nice save!


----------



## Bbatch (Oct 24, 2015)

Juat a Rhinowares ceramic burr hand grinder at the moment, currently looking for a electric one. Feeding it coffee from a small roasters up here in Yorkshire called Dark Woods. Currently have a Brazilian and a Columbian from them that I am almost out off so will be needing some more soon, any suggestions? I do also quite like what I have had of Grumpy Mule coffee.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Bbatch said:


> ...... Feeding it coffee from a small roasters up here in Yorkshire called Dark Woods. Currently have a Brazilian and a Columbian from them ..... any suggestions?.


Only if you tell your fellow Yorkshiremen about 'Dark Woods' - my hands are up, I haven't heard of them before, but then my own mother told me about Rounton Coffee roasters in Northallerton the other week...hadn't heard of them either.

Seriously I think if you think you have some info that others here might not have previously stumbled upon...shout it up, contribution in any direction is a positive I would say.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Syenitic said:


> Only if you tell your fellow Yorkshiremen about 'Dark Woods' - my hands are up, I haven't heard of them before, but then my own mother told me about Rounton Coffee roasters in Northallerton the other week...hadn't heard of them either.
> 
> Seriously I think if you think you have some info that others here might not have previously stumbled upon...shout it up, contribution in any direction is a positive I would say.


Rounton are great, but technically they are in East Rounton not Northallerton hence the name.

Just won a bunch of awards and their customer service is amazing.


----------



## Bbatch (Oct 24, 2015)

Where would be the place to post about them? I have loved all the coffee I have tasted from them!


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Bit harsh, considering the difference between a Classic and a jar of instant is insane (if used with quality, fresh beans and a good grinder). Though I think the op might be loosing sleep if they get all excited and empty the tank!


(A) If you don't worry about losing sleep and drink far too much coffee then you'd better worry about losing sleep because you're going to lose sleep but if it worries you please heed the advice given in point (A)


----------

